# excess cucumbers/zuchinni



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

here is a recipe that my mother-in-law gave me ....
cinnamon pickles
7 pounds large cucumbers/zuchinni,after cutting and seeding
1 cup lime
1 cup vinegar
1 bottle red food coloring
2 tablespoons alum
2 cups vinegar
2 cups water
8 cinnamon sticks
10 cups sugar
2 packages red hot candy[3/4 cup]

1. peel and cut cucumbers/zuchinni into rings or pieces/spears
2.soak in 1 cup lime and enough water to cover for 24 hours
3.remove from lime water.wash well. soak in ice water for 3 hours or overnight.
4.drain.mix 1 cup vinegar,food coloring,alum in enough water to cover and simmer for 2 hours. drain.
5.bring to a boil-2 cups vinegar,2 cups water,10 cups sugar,8 cinnamon sticks and red hot candy.pour over cucumbers/zuchinni.let stand 24 hours.pack in jars.bring syrup to a boil.pour over cucumbers/zuchinni and seal.
6. process in water-bath canner 10 minutes.

these are an excellent way to use up excess cukes or zuchinni.


----------

